# Test Drive Unlimited 2 Info



## Justin

Thanks to BADNED for the info and  Diablo from TDU-Central for posting the info.

Eden Games posting possible TDU2 teaser on their website?

Eden's own website has an image of a Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 in it's new header and a good source has confirmed that this car is indeed part of TDU2's roster!











-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Test Drive Unlimited 2, sequel to the award winning Test Drive Unlimited, will see probably its official unveiling sometime later this year and I'm going to share with you guys already now a look at some early media. From concept art to some early ingame material with some game related info thrown in between, so you can get an idea of what to expect from the sequel.

But keep in mind that all the media is at least one to two years old, in case of ingame material showing an very early build, and it is possible that in the end not everything will be in the final game.

Will update the thread in the next two or three days with some more stuff.

Lets start with some early concept art. The biggest new thing in TDU2 will be off-road racing, featuring various new classes of vehicles including SUV's, Buggy's, Motocross and ATV's.

Click images below to view larger size.

Concept Art: SUV's/4x4's driving through wetlands





Concept Art: Ducati vs. Hummer





It is planned to have at least one new location besides Hawaii.

Concept Art: A Buggy race





The following concept art was originally done for TDU but now updated showing the other new element in TDU2, rain! Yes, this time it won't be only sunshine, the weather will change dynamically to cloudy/foggy, rain up to heavy tropical thunder storms, all which will influence both your maneouverability as well as your visibility.









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*UPDATE #1*

Lets start with an artwork that shows the new theme of TDU2. It is possible that this art will be used for promotional stuff and even in some form find its way on the cover.

TDU2 Artwork: A New Direction





TDU2 Concept Art: A Tough Battle






It is planned to actually have a story this time around told through cutscenes and dialogues. The player will meet both friends and foes throughout the career while starting with nothing somewhere in nowhere. Your ingame avatar will have more tuning options then before, more clothes, more accessories, tattoos and body piercing. There will be hairstylists and barber shops where you can get a cut or a completely new hairstyle. You have problems with the police or some enemies and you don't want that they recognize you anymore, no problem, go to the clinic and undertake a plastic surgery on your face or any other cosmetic treatment.
Here is an early ingame look on the updated avatar.

TDU2: InGame Avatar





The following is an early ingame shader test image but you might notice something new in there, exactly, a fuel gauge!!. Yes, this time you will have to keep an eye on it while cruising and fill it up at the nearest gas station or you will end up stranded on the street.

TDU2: InGame Shader Test











-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*UPDATE #2*

Let's continue with some more exclusive teasing. As always keep in mind, these are early concepts, ideas or stuff in development and might in that form not be featured in the final game.

In case you wondered what happened to all the normal cars and bikes after you heard all that off-road stuff, don't worry, nearly all, if not all your favorite makes from TDU will be back including some new ones. But since this is something where licenses are involved, nothing can be confirmed nor denied at the moment until the deals are fix, and as you may know from the past, licensing issues like to appear at the very last moment.

In case of cars, you will have this time a bit more control, not just the windows or the radio, this time you will be able to turn on, turn off the windshield wipers, thanks to the rain, or in case you are driving an convertibel, open/close the roof, just to name a few.

The world is planned to be more richer in detail, to have more life, thanks to that that the people in the game will actually talk this time around, there will be a story, you will have to fight your way up to the top, not just switching from one task to another like in TDU.

An early ingame look at the expanded world, new ways, new places, new adventures.





















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATE #3*

Here we go with the final bit of teasing.

Races and tournaments on actual closed racing circuits are planned to play a bigger role this time. Also a full 24 hour night and day cycle is planned to finally find its way into the game. Will be of importance cause some missions and races will be only accessible at a certain time.

TDU2: An early look at the Main Menu





Following is an early look at the map screen, you may notice the clock at the top in the middle, below it the display for the current weather and below that a graph going from dawn till dusk, all of importance for the player.

TDU2: An early look at the Map





Another new thing which you probably noticed in the screen before will be racing schools respectively driving schools. Those will be necessary for the player not only to learn to drive all the vehicle classes in the game but also mastering a license will open up the vehicles from the corresponding vehicle class for the player at the various dealers and also give him access to new missions, races and tournaments which were previously closed.

TDU2: An early look at a Racing School





TDU2: An early look at the Car Dealers





TDU2: An early look at a Checkpoint Race





Ohh and before I forget it the team from Pink Whale's CAR WASH service is more then happy to serve their customers this time around.

That's it. Hope you all enjoyed that little teasing, now it's up to eden to finally finish it. An official unveiling of the game at this years E3 is possible but not fixed at the moment so fingers crossed for the best.

Over and out!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I am a huge fan of TDU and can't wait till this game is out.


----------



## Justin

I hope they have better servers for TDU2. TDU has awful servers for the PC, in fact it's been down for days at the moment.


----------



## epidemik

That'll be awesome. Tdu looked like fun but a little too old for me to want to go out and buy it. 

I hope this is as good as the first one.


----------



## Justin

update in first post


----------



## Candy

That looks like an awesome game. Im definitely gonna buy it.
Im also hanging out for Dirt 2. That should be sick.


----------



## Archangel

Definately looking forward to this game.   Liked TDU, but the crappy servers were pretty much a letdown.   (I mean, I want to decide when to play the game,.. the bloody server shouldnt decide! )


----------



## Justin

Candy said:


> That looks like an awesome game. Im definitely gonna buy it.
> Im also hanging out for Dirt 2. That should be sick.



Sweet. DiRT was already an awesome game, looking forward to that sequel. I'm also interested in FUEL, developed by Codemasters as well, it's an open world off road racing MMOR. 

What's with Codemasters and 4 letter named games.


----------



## Candy

jnskyliner34 said:


> What's with Codemasters and 4 letter named games.



Lol yeah i know. 

I reckon Codemasters make some of the best racing games. I still play Colin Mcrae 2005 its so good. The graphics arnt great by todays standards but gameplay is awesome. 

I never played Dirt i skipped straight to GRID which rocks and Dirt 2 is supposed to be based on the same engine but with heaps better graphics. Cant wait lol


----------



## Justin

You have to check out DiRT. It's awesome!


----------



## Archangel

Candy said:


> I never played Dirt i skipped straight to GRID which rocks and Dirt 2 is supposed to be based on the same engine but with heaps better graphics. Cant wait lol




well.. Grid is based on the Dirt engine...


----------



## Candy

jnskyliner34 said:


> You have to check out DiRT. It's awesome!



Iv played the demo but that doesnt really count.



Archangel said:


> well.. Grid is based on the Dirt engine...



Ahhh I see lol. Will just be a big improvement on Dirt 1 then i imagine, but with better graphics and different cars etc.

Anyway, I've led you all way off topic lol. Maybe a Dirt 2 thread should be started, perhaps its a bit early though.


----------



## Justin

Update #2 in the first post.


----------



## Justin

more updates in the first post!


----------



## N3crosis

That looks really fun, but I would only play it if I had a wheel.


----------



## G25r8cer

Flar0n said:


> That looks really fun, but I would only play it if I had a wheel.



Im selling my wheel. It's a G25


----------



## epidemik

Archangel said:


> well.. Grid is based on the Dirt engine...



Weren't they making a game called fuel on that engine...anyone know what's going on with that?

Thanks for the tdu2 updates. Looks sweet


----------



## Intel_man

They better have nicer physics for hardcore because the cars handling in the game suck.


----------



## N3crosis

g25racer said:


> Im selling my wheel. It's a G25



Aren't those things like $300 though ?


----------



## G25r8cer

Flar0n said:


> Aren't those things like $300 though ?



$160 + Shipping takes mine


----------



## WeatherMan

Any car damage this time around?


----------



## Justin

No info about that yet. All the leaked info as of now is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Dystopia

wow, seems awesome!!!!!!!


----------

